# Small Turnings



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2020)

Turned a series of Twig Pots/Weed Pots/Bud Vases (pick your name). I made a few to sell earlier and my daughters have hammered me about making them some, so these are destined to be small Christmas presents for them. The tallest is just under 5”. No finish on them yet. I’ll have to get a better picture with more light after finishing.

Left to right - curly maple with a touch of ambrosia; something my daughter dragged out of the woods she found on her running trail; spalted hackberry; Koa; spalted ash; curly ash.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 2, 2020)

@Tom Smart Interesting work, did you paint these with Invisible paint ???


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm liking those a lot. Pretty cool you made the one from some wood your daughter liked well enough to drag home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice! I assume the insides are turned to a certain wall thickness. Amazing how that could be done through such a small hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2020)

@Albert Kiebert

?


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm liking those a lot. Pretty cool you made the one from some wood your daughter liked well enough to drag home.


It was a fairly good sized chunk of wood. Said she carried it about a mile. Couldn’t do too much with it because it was buggy, punky and cracked. But salvaged enough for a small calabash style bowl and this. Maybe get another or two from it.




djg said:


> Nice! I assume the insides are turned to a certain wall thickness. Amazing how that could be done through such a small hole.


I did not turn or hollow the inside, just drilled.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2020)

Great group Tom! The spalted Ash is my fave.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2020)

Tony said:


> Great group Tom! The spalted Ash is my fave.


Ditto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2020)

Funny thing about that piece, Tony, I had been using it as a jam chuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 2, 2020)

Nicely done Tom. I have to agree with the favorite of spalted ash, but the spalted hackberry is a close 2nd.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 2, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> @Albert Kiebert
> 
> ?


Not sure what happened but I could not see photo even after refreshing page. I see them now, Very nice group, all are nicely done. Especially the Spalted pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 2, 2020)

Great looking group

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 2, 2020)

Great work! I love the spalted ash one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 2, 2020)

Great use for those small special pieces of wood! Really good looking bunch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2020)

Exemplary set of miniature turnings! Such a great idea for small chunks of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice job,those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 4, 2020)

Put some walnut oil on these and buffed them. I’m calling them done. 

















Here is the small bowl from the found wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 4, 2020)

Those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 4, 2020)

Handsome assortment and they will be treasured.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 4, 2020)

They are all nice but the spalted ash is great. The one your daughter drug out looks like some apple I turned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 4, 2020)

Eric thanks. It’s not Apple, way too light and soft. I don’t know what it is but it’s not a hardwood. From the Fredericksburg area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Dec 4, 2020)

Amazing is right! I got to re-read this thread to identify the woods. All from junk wood.

Gotta go, I just threw a piece of that on the fireplace; rescue time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2020)

Too cool! Wondering if the found wood is poplar?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 4, 2020)

Great job Tom! 

I enjoy making weed pots as well and have lots of cutoffs I'm hoping to eventually get around too. Just can't bring myself to throwing out those pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 4, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Wondering if the found wood is poplar?


That’s a good guess, Doc. Possibly.


----------



## Barb (Dec 16, 2020)

I love your collection and it's awesome to see how the oil makes them come to life. Applying the finish is my favorite part of turning. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Dec 16, 2020)

They look fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

